# In a turn of events



## CrazyNut (Oct 15, 2015)

Despite yesterdays death of my loved rock dragon, pockets, an event occurred roughly 10 minutes ago that has cheered me up quite considerably (none the less I'm still upset). So just over a year ago I purchased an Oedura tryoni from Amazing Amazon and lost in the second week (squeezed through acrylic sliding doors). In last few months I have had 2 sightings of a lizard in the house (I did make a thread about this if anyone remembers). Had every idea from AHG (though not consider to be this far down) to EWS. This afternoon my dad walked into the reptile room with my baby nephew in his arm and was checking out the reptiles. I heard him yell "I got him" and "but I ripped his tail off" (most of you know where this is going), I suddenly felt my gut wrench thinking he ripped one of my other rock dragon's tails off. To my relief it was the gecko I lost those many months ago. It had lived in my house for over a year. He is fat and very healthy in amazing condition a ton larger then when I got him (shame about the tail though, it did look like it had been regenerated before though)! Stuffed if I know what it was feeding on, escaped crickets???! Lol actually in regard to the tail loss, I don't need to dress it do I? He is healthy enough to regenerate, I'm just concerned about infection. I didn't even have him long enough to name him, think I'm definitely going to have to call him Houdini or Dynamo or something!

cheers 
CN


----------



## kingofnobbys (Oct 15, 2015)

Your house sounds like it is paradise for a lizard. Like mine.

I regularly loose crickets and we have discovered why the pet lizards have been obsessing about a certain corner in the lounge , and keep trying to go behind the lounge lately (especially the 2 beardies when on the floor for walkabout) - we discovered the other day we have a what looks like a large juvenile water skink in residence, and it's a cheaky bugger , was on top of the lounge taking in the sun when I saw it and it wasn't the least bit bothered by my approaching within 3 ft of it , just watched me, so I let it be to do it's own thing.
I have been hearing "sounds" coming from that area too since we finally got spring here a week or 2 ago , and suspected something was there.

Only concession I've made is I've left plastic jar lid full of water in the corner for it , which I saw it drinking from today. Sure was thirsty.

Hope it stays.


----------



## CrazyNut (Oct 15, 2015)

I'm glad someone enjoys escaped crickets because I don't! At night it's like camping in the outdoors only its indoors Lol I used to get marbled geckoes and garden skinks in the house all the time. Nothing larger then that though. Never had a snake in the house nor a bluey. Had a bluey living under an old enclosure I had outside once though haha.


----------



## pinefamily (Oct 16, 2015)

The sound of crickets throughout the house doesn't bother us; it did when our first Mertens' was housed in our bedroom as a juvenile. Made the mistake once (only once!) of feeding it crickets. Not only did it not show any interest in them, they kept us awake for a couple of nights until they could all be caught. Lesson learned.....


----------



## CrazyNut (Oct 16, 2015)

pinefamily said:


> The sound of crickets throughout the house doesn't bother us; it did when our first Mertens' was housed in our bedroom as a juvenile. Made the mistake once (only once!) of feeding it crickets. Not only did it not show any interest in them, they kept us awake for a couple of nights until they could all be caught. Lesson learned.....


My 4 year old mertens goes nuts over crickets lol. Have you tried dusting them with calcium? I find my can see them better when dusted.


----------



## pinefamily (Oct 16, 2015)

I think our guy is the super sloth of all Mertens'. It must have been too much hard work for him; much easier to eat the prawns and rats we offered him, as well as the fish in his water tank.


----------



## mad_at_arms (Oct 17, 2015)

Do you have some "man and beast" AKA Salve or some pawpaw ointment?. If applied keep it on paper towel or no substrate to prevent it sticking to the wound.


----------



## CrazyNut (Oct 17, 2015)

mad_at_arms said:


> Do you have some "man and beast" AKA Salve or some pawpaw ointment?. If applied keep it on paper towel or no substrate to prevent it sticking to the wound.


Thank you, I don't think so but will see if I can get some. So it had sand stuck to it atm. Only enclsoure I had set up was a little one with sand, he is currently in a much larger one with dirt sub. I will see if I can whip it off, should I use alcahol whipes or something or just wet papper towl?


----------



## mad_at_arms (Oct 17, 2015)

Don't use alcohol wipes on a open wound (Ouch!). Damp paper towel or rinse it off with water via spray bottle. A weak betadine solution may help clean the wound.


----------



## CrazyNut (Oct 17, 2015)

Don't have betadine but I do have dettol anticeptic liquid, will that work?


----------



## mad_at_arms (Oct 17, 2015)

Not sure about dettol. 
You could try salt water solution to clean the wound.


----------



## CrazyNut (Oct 17, 2015)

Ok. I might just buy that salv/pawpaw ointment. I'n going shopping soon anyway. Thank you for the help Mad_at_arms, much appreciated. I have whiped off tye sand and replaced the sub with paper towel too.


----------



## brandosmith (Oct 20, 2015)

CrazyNut said:


> Despite yesterdays death of my loved rock dragon, pockets, an event occurred roughly 10 minutes ago that has cheered me up quite considerably (none the less I'm still upset). So just over a year ago I purchased an Oedura tryoni from Amazing Amazon and lost in the second week (squeezed through acrylic sliding doors). In last few months I have had 2 sightings of a lizard in the house (I did make a thread about this if anyone remembers). Had every idea from AHG (though not consider to be this far down) to EWS. This afternoon my dad walked into the reptile room with my baby nephew in his arm and was checking out the reptiles. I heard him yell "I got him" and "but I ripped his tail off" (most of you know where this is going), I suddenly felt my gut wrench thinking he ripped one of my other rock dragon's tails off. To my relief it was the gecko I lost those many months ago. It had lived in my house for over a year. He is fat and very healthy in amazing condition a ton larger then when I got him (shame about the tail though, it did look like it had been regenerated before though)! Stuffed if I know what it was feeding on, escaped crickets???! Lol actually in regard to the tail loss, I don't need to dress it do I? He is healthy enough to regenerate, I'm just concerned about infection. I didn't even have him long enough to name him, think I'm definitely going to have to call him Houdini or Dynamo or something!
> 
> cheers
> CN




Amazing that we go to so much trouble & this little bugger's just kept himself alive!


----------

